# Rex update



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rex is now 14 1/2 and still going. He is slowing down more and having more trouble walking so we are no longer going for walks. But he loves going out to the backyard and laying in the sun. 
Finally got around to building a couple small ramps to help Rex get in and out the back door to the yard. He at first did everything possible to avoid stepping on them but he has since started to use then, even if not for the full length. 
Here he is the day I built them. In the one photo if you can read lips he is saying "Why the HELL did the stupid old man put these in my way?" 
In the last photo he was awarded a blue ribbon last weekend for finally getting the idea of how to walk on them. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rex is beautiful, he looks really great for 14.5.

Glad the ramp is helping him get around.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the story of Rex!

Thanks for fulfilling your end of the contract. He is beautiful and is probably so grateful to come back home.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Holy cats he is a handsome boy!! Love the ramps! You are a great mom!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww - great job!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hilarious that you've 'inconvenienced" him with ramps  They look perfect. I love hearing that he's doing so well at 14. What a lucky dog.
p.s. the peonies are gorgeous


----------

